# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Grundstückskauf

## Erich

Hallo, geht definitiv nicht um mich und ich habe auch meine Meinung dazu, möchte aber mal Eure lesen (leider nur wenige Fakten dazu):

Grundstück in Ubon Rachatani, 5 Rai, an größerer Straße Stadtrand gelegen, soll 460.000 bht kosten und der Verkauf / Kauf "eilt".

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nur kaufen wenn man die Kohle einfach so übrig hat,
 geschenkt bekommen oder geerbt hat und ihr nicht nach weint

 Chanot, die Besutzurkunde des Land's muss in Ordnung sein usw.
aber, wie angedeutet, man hat selbst meisst nix davon.

----------


## schiene

Sind es Reisfelder oder ist das Land schon aufgeschüttet.
Für private Zwecke finde ich es viel zu groß.
Alles andere ist mit Arbeit verbunden.Wie die Preise in Ubon sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Wie Willi schon schrieb,wenn du Geld übrig hast und es in Grundstücke anlegen willst finde ich es ok.
Ich persönlich kaufe nur kleinere welche keine großen Summen kosten und wenn es jemand kaufen will nen guten Gewinn bringen da ich den Preis dann bestimme.
Wollt ihr da bauen oder es nur als Geldanlage oder ist es nur der Wunsch deine Frau Land zu besitzen???11.000 Euro,bei 5 % gut und sicher paar Jahre  angelegt sind auf jeden Fall sicherer.
Aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden.

----------


## Robert

Eurokurs zu schlecht und viel zu wenig Infos, immer mit der Ruhe, also kurzfristig Finger weg!
Das Wichtigste hat Willi schon gesagt!

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ... oder ist es nur der Wunsch deine Frau Land zu besitzen???.


...fast immer !!

----------


## Enrico

Von "Sonderangeboten" die ganz eilig sind, immer die Finger von lassen.

----------


## schiene

@Erich

ich habe bei deiner Umfrage nix angekreuzt da ich nicht weis zu welchen Zweck ihr das Grundstück kaufen wollt.
Den Kauf würde ich aber *nicht unbedingt* vom Eurokurs abhängig machen.

----------


## isaanfan

> und der Verkauf / Kauf "eilt".


Macht es fast immer!  ::   (Der dumme Ausländer sollte nicht zuviel Zeit zum Überlegen haben.)
Und wenn es *wirklich* eilt, dann kannst Du den Preis noch mindesten um 1/3 drücken.

isaanfan

----------


## Erich

Danke und nochmal: wir wollen nicht kaufen, hat bei uns noch Zeit - geht um Bekannte (Enrico: die am 2.1. mit hier waren).

----------


## pit

Wir hatten ein ähnliches Angebot während der Songkran-Zeit. Ein Grundstück mitten im Dorf (rund 5000 qm, etwas über 3 rai für nur 400.000!

Ich hab meiner Frau gesagt, wenn Du es kaufen möchtest, dann kauf es, wenn nicht, dann lass es! Ich selbst habe keine Ambition, vor Ablauf der nächsten 8 oder 10 Jahre von Bangkok in den Isaan zu ziehen!

Sie hat es gelassen! Es scheint, dass die Venunft gesiegt hat!   :cool:  

 ::

----------

